# Newbie to FF



## Jellybean#1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi All,

I am new to the forum, Hubby and I have just had our first ICSI at Brentwood Nuffield, We have male factor with poor motility and morphology nothing on my side and had a great response to the medications.  

We had 11 eggs collected, 8 fertilised, 6 progressed and taken to day 4 however only 2 were ok for transfer so we had both transferred but unfortunatly it was a BFN.

I am feeling quite sad that it didnt work. I am within their BMI however I plan to loose more weight to ensure I have super healthy eggs and hubby continues with folic acid as do I but I have him on selenium, Zinc, Coenzyme Q10 and Vit C as we plan to have another go in March/April time.

xxx


----------



## Emmylou80 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi jellybean

I live in Brentwood, and would be interested to hear about your experience at Nuffield. Are you sticking with them for your next cycle? Sorry to hear this cycle ended in a bfn. It really sucks doesn't it? Sounds like you had good results with your embryos though so keep positive for your next go! We have just had our first cycle of ICSI (also due to male factor) at Bourn Hall Cambridge, which ended in mc. We were lucky enough to get two frosties so our next cycle will be FET in Feb. I am also within the BMI range but trying to lose more weight before we start again. I am hoping that the healthier I am the better our chances are. Not easy dieting over Christmas though! X x


----------



## Linz1100 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi I'm new here too,me and my hubby have both been tested but can't find any reason why it isn't happening for us 😞we have an appointment New Year's Eve to discuss me having a scan on Fallopian tubes then to discuss  icsi,just wondering if anyone has been through this,trying very hard to stay positive!would love to chat to others about this xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Jellybean - welcome honey, although sorry you find yourself in this position  We have a Negative Cycle thread that you might find helpful, there is a "useful questions for your follow-up" thread, and also a BFN chat thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

Xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Linz1100 - welcome honey 

There are loads of sections you might find helpful and people to chat to. The regional section is sometimes a good place to start, and we also have a section for people in the starting stages and threads for waiting for results.

For bits of information about ivf/icsi have a look at this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325299.0 - it has a few useful posts and threads that you might find informative.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Jellybean#1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Linz1100 said:


> Hi I'm new here too,me and my hubby have both been tested but can't find any reason why it isn't happening for us &#128542;we have an appointment New Year's Eve to discuss me having a scan on Fallopian tubes then to discuss icsi,just wondering if anyone has been through this,trying very hard to stay positive!would love to chat to others about this xx


Hi hon I hopeyour appointment went well? 
Is it so frustrating isn't it & for you I can understand how it must be :-( a small glimmer of hope, our very good friends have had to have if due to unexplained & were trying for ten years, they have a one year old from a fresh cycle & have just got a bfp from a FET xxxx


----------



## Jellybean#1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Emmylou80 said:


> Hi jellybean
> 
> I live in Brentwood, and would be interested to hear about your experience at Nuffield. Are you sticking with them for your next cycle? Sorry to hear this cycle ended in a bfn. It really sucks doesn't it? Sounds like you had good results with your embryos though so keep positive for your next go! We have just had our first cycle of ICSI (also due to male factor) at Bourn Hall Cambridge, which ended in mc. We were lucky enough to get two frosties so our next cycle will be FET in Feb. I am also within the BMI range but trying to lose more weight before we start again. I am hoping that the healthier I am the better our chances are. Not easy dieting over Christmas though! X x


Hi emmylou

I'm so sorry it ended in mc that must be so hard :-( 
Fingers crossed for your FET next month when do you start the process? 
I think your right in being healthy can't do anything but good surely x hubby & i are starting fertility smoothies Monday it defo hasn't been easy if any to diet at Xmas lol! 
Even though we had bfn we had nothing but good experience with the Nuffield & so nice being near home & work with appointments etc xxx


----------



## Emmylou80 (Aug 14, 2014)

It has been a really tough couple of months, but we are trying to focus on our next cycle now. I should be able to start down reg for FET in the first week of Feb, but depends on when my next AF starts. What is in the fertility smoothies? I'm thinking about joining a gym. Need to get fit! Have put on loads of weight over Christmas too so want to get it off before FET. X x


----------



## Jellybean#1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Emmylou80 said:


> It has been a really tough couple of months, but we are trying to focus on our next cycle now. I should be able to start down reg for FET in the first week of Feb, but depends on when my next AF starts. What is in the fertility smoothies? I'm thinking about joining a gym. Need to get fit! Have put on loads of weight over Christmas too so want to get it off before FET. X x


Fingers crossed the timings work out for you, do u have to inject etc for FET?
Oh I've put on weight too sheesh it's not pretty lol 
I haven't been to my gym since oct as didn't want to go during my treatment and then all Christmas crazy came lol
We've got frozen berries, rice milk, yoghurt, bananas, pure honey and then some powder sups from Holland & barret so there's an acai berries mix one, maca and this green powder called spirulina!! All random but apparently very good for you! Hubby also back on wellman & we hoping this will help his swimmers & me with egg quality & weight loss xx

You r having treatment due to make factor aren't u? X


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi

Also new to FF. I also add bee pollen to smoothie and take royal jelly to improve egg quality. We are both taking Chinese herbal tea now as found out DH has low motility, quality and volume in Oct. We thought it was me as I'm 43 now but AMH is 45, follicle count 18 and we got pregnant naturally but m/c this time last year. I've had scans and hysteroscopy, blood tests, all showing no issues with me so fingers crossed that we'll have a 2015 bambino!   

we've been trying for 2 yrs since we got married and have a consultation at Create Fertility so thinking of going ahead with that. Any advice would be gratefully received? xx


----------



## Emmylou80 (Aug 14, 2014)

Jellybean - yes I will have Buserelin injections again and then oestrogen tablets to thicken my lining. I stopped going to the gym in my last cycle too and then my membership ran out and I haven't done any exercise since! Well I have taken the first steps tonight and signed up for a 6 week trial at a gym in Brentwood. I will get fit! Yes we are having treatment for male factor too. My DH was on wellman as well for our first cycle and we got 6 out of 7 eggs fertilised so I think they must do some good! How was your smoothie today? X x

Hi ladybird. Welcome to FF! I haven't heard of taking Chinese herbal tea. Has it made a difference to your DH sperm quality? When is your consultation? X x


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Emmylou,

Thanks for my first reply! 

Yes the Chinese herbal tea has increased the concentration from 8m to 64m, motility from 2 to 10% and morphology from 2 to 3%. Thinking even if ICSI hopefully more likely to get healthy ones. After initial consultation, nervous about taking next step to actually go ahead with it. Probably sounds daft!
I started acupuncture and then the tea a year ago so hoping that's helped to keep me healthy.

I got a reclining exercise bike in July and try to use it 3-4 times a week watching TV after work. I never seem to stick to gym so good on you for joining up again!
Sounds like you got great results with your embryos so you'll be fit and ready for Feb!
Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Jellybean#1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Emmylou80 said:


> Jellybean - yes I will have Buserelin injections again and then oestrogen tablets to thicken my lining. I stopped going to the gym in my last cycle too and then my membership ran out and I haven't done any exercise since! Well I have taken the first steps tonight and signed up for a 6 week trial at a gym in Brentwood. I will get fit! Yes we are having treatment for male factor too. My DH was on wellman as well for our first cycle and we got 6 out of 7 eggs fertilised so I think they must do some good! How was your smoothie today? X x
> 
> Hi ladybird. Welcome to FF! I haven't heard of taking Chinese herbal tea. Has it made a difference to your DH sperm quality? When is your consultation? X x


ah ha right that's interesting so I suppose the buserelin is so they can control your cycle, how were you on the ttreatment ? I was lucky as didn't have to many side effects

that's great about the gym you'll do it 

we've heard good things about well man so fingers crossed X

the smoothie are surprisingly ok !

ladybird welcome any questions feel free to ask away  where did u find the bee pollen? im taking coQ10 alongside wellwoman and folic acid x


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Jellybean

Got the bee pollen from the local health food shop. It's in granule form and apparently contains all amino acids and B bits we need. 

Is the coQ10 expensive? Is it for egg quality?
Thanks
LB xx


----------



## Jellybean#1 (Dec 23, 2014)

ladybird23 said:


> Hi Jellybean
> 
> Got the bee pollen from the local health food shop. It's in granule form and apparently contains all amino acids and B bits we need.
> 
> ...


----------



## Emmylou80 (Aug 14, 2014)

Jellybean - yes I think it must be so they can control your cycle. I had a bad headache for the whole time I was on Buserelin last time. It lasted 16 days until the Gonal f kicked in! I also had hot flushes and night sweats. Not pleasant! So not really looking forward to all that again. 

Ladybird - wow those results are fantastic! I will definitely have to get my DH on the tea if we need to have another fresh cycle. Where do you buy it from? I am normally bad at sticking with any kind of exercise, but I went to the gym 3 times a week for about 5 months leading up to our first cycle and I am sure that helped us get our good results. We had 6 out of 7 eggs fertilised, and they all made it to blast. We are having FET this time, but I really should still make an effort! What did they say at your consultation? No need to be nervous, I think the thought of treatment is scarier than actually going through it.

Xx


----------



## Jellybean#1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Emmylou80 said:


> Jellybean - yes I think it must be so they can control your cycle. I had a bad headache for the whole time I was on Buserelin last time. It lasted 16 days until the Gonal f kicked in! I also had hot flushes and night sweats. Not pleasant! So not really looking forward to all that again.
> 
> Ladybird - wow those results are fantastic! I will definitely have to get my DH on the tea if we need to have another fresh cycle. Where do you buy it from? I am normally bad at sticking with any kind of exercise, but I went to the gym 3 times a week for about 5 months leading up to our first cycle and I am sure that helped us get our good results. We had 6 out of 7 eggs fertilised, and they all made it to blast. We are having FET this time, but I really should still make an effort! What did they say at your consultation? No need to be nervous, I think the thought of treatment is scarier than actually going through it.
> 
> Xx


Oh crikey I know someone else who had the headaches and they are pants! hopefully they will be better for you this time! I had night sweats and didnt really realise as they never woke me I thought it was always hubby ha ha and realised it was me lol!

Ladybird I agree with Emmylou dont be nervous, it all seems daunting and I was nervous about the collection and transfer but now I have dont it theres nothing at all to be worried about and as Emmylou said the thought is worse than doing it all xx


----------

